# Bahrain Housing



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I am looking at an offer to work in Bahrain, housing allowance upto 16,000BD(1330/month)

The office is around the diplomatic area I beleive, I will be travelling a bit to Saudi etc, I am not looking for a palace, just 2 bed or poss 3 bed apartment or villa, pool would be nice, wife cannot drive so would be using taxis, any tips on areas to look for and will I get what I want for the price.

Also will you get deals where electricity, internet etc included in the rental
thanks
Kev


----------



## gionni_l (Dec 10, 2011)

kevinthegulf said:


> I am looking at an offer to work in Bahrain, housing allowance upto 16,000BD(1330/month)


It's more than enough, I was chatting with a person of our company living in Bahrain who got a 70sqm two room house on the seaside near Muharraq for less than 500bd/m. So I suppose that you could get a villa for that amount.
If you want to be in a gated compound for western bankers thing will go a bit more expensive, but in that ballpark anyway.

Note that you can go from anywhere to anywhere in Bahrain in less than one hour drive, so you won't need to live in the diplomatic area.

I have been in Bahrain twice in the last year and I really love it, very different from all other GCC, local people are really down to earth, friendly: living cost is cheaper, weather is fantastic compared to Doha or Dubai. If given the chance I would move there tomorrow, notwithstanding everything happened recently.


----------



## endure (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Kev,

I know it's a late reply.

Golden Sands apartment in Hoora is the best bet.

It is just next to Diplomatic Area and probably walking distance to your office (except during summer).

Endure.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

endure said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> I know it's a late reply.
> 
> ...


Cheers, I'm set up in a nice villa decent compound, prices are pretty good at the moment, near the causeway.


----------



## emmyloolah (Feb 24, 2010)

*Compound near the causeway*



kevinthegulf said:


> Cheers, I'm set up in a nice villa decent compound, prices are pretty good at the moment, near the causeway.


Hey Kev

Glad things are good for you. I live in Dubai at the moment but work is taking us to Saudi & Bahrain. Would you let me know where your decent compound is - it sounds just what I'm looking for. 

Cheers

Emmy


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

emmyloolah said:


> Hey Kev
> 
> Glad things are good for you. I live in Dubai at the moment but work is taking us to Saudi & Bahrain. Would you let me know where your decent compound is - it sounds just what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Send PM and I will give details, A bit of choice in this area & I have a decent agents number as well
rgds
Kev


----------

